# What State has the most CCL holders?



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm kind of curious about this. Does anyone have the stats?


----------



## hfl73 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have no definitive stats to back it up, but New York State has to be right up there because you pretty much need a CCW permit to own a handgun or even handle a handgun.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I've seen this question asked before and no definitive answer was ever given. 

Each State publishes their own stats, so it would take a lot of research to figure out.


----------

